

Logged in to LinkedIn? I just got your details - kintamanimatt
http://www.imasuper.com/1229/technology/logged-in-to-linkedin-i-just-got-your-first-last-name-company-position/

======
croikle
A good reason to use something like RequestPolicy [0]. I'd rather not tell
LinkedIn, Facebook, etc., about everything I read.

[0] <https://www.requestpolicy.com/> [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/requestpolicy...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/requestpolicy/)

